# Another Offer To Promote Your Books on My Blog



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

I have a series going on my blog about indie publishing that has gotten a lot of attention and it gave me an idea. I would like to make an offer to my fellow indie authors to promote their books on my blog, _Parlez-Moi Blog_. I've been blogging for over 5 years, am syndicated all over the place, and have been the featured blog on web sites including The New York Times, the Houston Chronicle, the Boston Globe, and Slate. I was on USA Today last week.

What I am offering is: Your post, with up to 3 images (under 300px wide, please) and up to 5 links, will be the blog of the day one day, and then copied to a separate tab called _For Indie Authors/From Indie Authors_, permanently.

What I am asking is:
1. Follow my blog 
2. Write 3 pieces of advice for aspiring indie authors on writing, marketing, what to expect, how to handle reviews, etc.
3. Email me your advice, links, images, and a brief bio to *kathleen at parlezmoipress dot com*.

I'll feature at least 2 authors a week and I'll put a notice here when your blog is posted. *PLEASE proof read your submission. Submissions with misspellings and other proofing errors will be discarded.*

My blog is at http://parlezmoiblog.blogspot.com/

Thanks!


----------



## DonnaBurgess (Jan 1, 2011)

This sounds great. I've been reading your blog since joining KindleBoards back in December. I'd love to send something over.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

winniethepoe said:


> This sounds great. I've been reading your blog since joining KindleBoards back in December. I'd love to send something over.


Please do.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sure, Kathleen. Thanks for the offer. I will get something off to you soon. When do you need it by?


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm following!


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi, Kathleen,

I'll get something together.  Thanks for the offer!

Laura


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't have a deadline for this. As I mentioned in the first post email me your advice, links, images, and a brief bio to _*kathleen at parlezmoipress dot com.*_

Thanks!


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, Kathleen. Email sent.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Check it out: parlezmoiblog.blogspot.com/2011/02/for-indie-authorsfrom-indie-authors.html


----------



## Beth O (Jul 9, 2010)

Kathleen Valentine said:


> I have a series going on my blog about indie publishing that has gotten a lot of attention and it gave me an idea. I would like to make an offer to my fellow indie authors to promote their books on my blog, _Parlez-Moi Blog_. I've been blogging for over 5 years, am syndicated all over the place, and have been the featured blog on web sites including The New York Times, the Houston Chronicle, the Boston Globe, and Slate. I was on USA Today last week.
> 
> What I am offering is: Your post, with up to 3 images (under 300px wide, please) and up to 5 links, will be the blog of the day one day, and then copied to a separate tab called _For Indie Authors/From Indie Authors_, permanently.
> 
> ...


Kathleen, I won't be able to get to this until the end of the week, but I'll definitely send you something.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I am following!  Sorry about your hand!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> Sorry about your hand!


Me too!  Thanks!


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

Count me in!!


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm an idiot - I can't find a Follow button.  Can you point me in the right direction?


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

How generous!  I sent you an email.

But I can't find the follow button either.


----------



## KerylR (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks so much.

I'm following!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Follow button - scroll down, toward the bottom of the right-hand column it should be there.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Kathleen Valentine said:


> Re: Follow button - scroll down, toward the bottom of the right-hand column it should be there.


Nice. Found it.


----------



## Brianna (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity I will work and getting an email sent to you. I will also make sure to follow your blog, sounds like a great one!!!!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Fantastic idea! will send an email later tonight. Oh...and I hope you're capitalizing (pun intended!) on the upcoming Valentine's holiday.   

purrs & wags,
amy


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you...
I just emailed everything to you. 
Tammie


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

This is great!  Thank you for the opportunity!  I am following you, as well, and will get the info out ASAP


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you for posting. I'll be following and will see if any ideas pop into my brain in the next few weeks.  -Tiff


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

This is a great opportunity, Kathleen! I will definitely be taking you up on the offer.  Thank you!!


----------



## OliverCrommer (May 17, 2010)

Good idea. I just sent you something and I've followed you.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm getting lots of submissions and I'll keep posting a few every week until they are all posted. Daniel Arenson's just went live: http://networkedblogs.com/e4cgX

All posts are automatically posted to my Facebook, Twitter, Ravelry, Amazon, Goodreads, LinkedIN and lots of places I've forgotten about...


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Just sent mine.  I followed through my Google Reader, hope that was right.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Jennybeanses said:


> Just sent mine.  I followed through my Google Reader, hope that was right.


That's fine. Somebody just posted today's entry to Stumble and page views are pouring in....


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Kathleen Valentine said:


> That's fine. Somebody just posted today's entry to Stumble and page views are pouring in....


That was me!  Hooray for the new readers pouring in!


----------



## LarryEnright (Nov 27, 2010)

Thank you, Kathleen. I'd love to participate 

Larry


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you for the generous offer! I'm following, and I'll send something soon.


----------



## maryannaevans (Apr 10, 2010)

I sent you some stuff last night.  Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks, Kathleen

I'll email you.

Helen
http://helensmithblog.blogspot.com


----------



## Samantha Fury (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey thanks for this opportunity.  I have emailed you my info and I am following you and tweeted you. 

My blogger is under Jacks Girl.

Thanks and please if you need anything else.. Let me know.

Samantha Fury


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks Kathleen, I'll shoot you an email in a little while!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I'd love to chuck my piece into the ring. I might even already be following you. I'll d/c.

be sending you something in a few days


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi Kathleen!  I hope I'm not too late to the party.  I'm sending my items this morning.  Thanks so much for this opportunity!!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Suzanne Tyrpak is now our featured author: http://nblo.gs/e73hS

Please help by Stumbling, Digging, Tweeting, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

KathyCarmichael said:


> Hi Kathleen! I hope I'm not too late to the party. I'm sending my items this morning. Thanks so much for this opportunity!!


I'll keep posting a few every week until I run out -- right now I have 22 more to go so send away!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

sibelhodge said:


> Done!


Thank you!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Today's advice for indie authors comes from Michael Wallace: http://networkedblogs.com/e9K2w

Thanks for your help in passing it on! Jenny, your Stumbles are great -- someday I'll figure that out (I've just figured out Twitter...)


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Kathleen, you can download the StumbleUpon toolbar and stumble right from your browser. I didn't want to at first, because really, another toolbar but I love using it.


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Great, I will send something soon!


----------



## ToniL (Sep 9, 2010)

My cat is definitely following you and I've sent you my info


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

Sounds like you're getting lots of responses! I'll send along my info soon and hope you can work it in when your schedule permits.


----------



## edwardgtalbot (Apr 28, 2010)

Awesome offer, Kathleen!  Just sent you an email with my info.

Thanks


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I hadn't found your blog before, but I'm now following it. I'll try to think of something worth posting and send it over.

Great looking blog, by the way.


----------



## Kate Hamilton (Jan 28, 2011)

Many thanks. I have sent you my email and will follow your blog.

Cheers,

Kate.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks so much for doing this!  I just sent you mine . . .


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Kathleen,
I'd like to be a part of this also.  I'll try and put somethign together this weekend.
Thanks,
Paul Clayton


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I sent mine as well. Thanks so much, Kathleen.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

What a great opportunity!  I've just sent the requested information, Kathleen.  Many thanks.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Laura Vosika is on the blog today: http://networkedblogs.com/ecitQ

Please pass it on!!!


----------



## Jack Wallen (Feb 9, 2011)

Kathleen,

Are you still offering this? I am very much interested.Thank you so much.

Jack


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

jlwallen said:


> Kathleen,
> 
> Are you still offering this? I am very much interested.Thank you so much.
> 
> Jack


Jack, I have about 30 author in the queue so it might be a couple months until I post but you are certainly welcome to send.

Right now this is working well for me, too, because I have a sore hand and it saves me writing my blog but I will eventually be adding my own blog entries (so my old followers don't miss me too much  ) but I'll still post at least 2 a week.


----------



## Jack Wallen (Feb 9, 2011)

Kathleen Valentine said:


> Jack, I have about 30 author in the queue so it might be a couple months until I post but you are certainly welcome to send.
> 
> Right now this is working well for me, too, because I have a sore hand and it saves me writing my blog but I will eventually be adding my own blog entries (so my old followers don't miss me too much  ) but I'll still post at least 2 a week.


are there any particular topics you are short on?


----------



## Jack Wallen (Feb 9, 2011)

Kathleen Valentine said:


> Jack, I have about 30 author in the queue so it might be a couple months until I post but you are certainly welcome to send.
> 
> Right now this is working well for me, too, because I have a sore hand and it saves me writing my blog but I will eventually be adding my own blog entries (so my old followers don't miss me too much  ) but I'll still post at least 2 a week.


Kathleen,

I just sent you my entry. Thank you for this service.

Jack


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

I took a break from my Advice from Indie Authors series to post a "Valentine" to my readers. But the series will continue soon: http://networkedblogs.com/eerYX


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Looks great, Kathleen!  Thanks for all your hard word


----------



## Morgan Gallagher (Feb 13, 2011)

Are you interested in doing one on someone who is still awaiting their publication day?  Perhaps one piece on writing, and then one written at the start of trying for an e-profile (ie now) on how that was and one on how that worked out... perhaps timed for launch date?  (April 10th).  I've been writing along time, but I'm a dinosaur from hardcopy publishing days.  So this new venture, into indie and on-line, is... well, a stretch and a half!  

Would that interest you?


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

MorganGee said:


> Would that interest you?


Sure. Or you could write something on "then and now" -- that might be interesting since you are a "dinosaur"  !


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

This is kind of exciting! I got an email from Dan Poynter of ParaPublishing who publishes Publishing Poynters, an email that goes out to ninety bazillion people every week. He saw my blog and asked if he could use some of the blogs to go out in his newsletter! The more people that read the blog, the more exposure we all get. Who knows?

I'm still willing to take new submissions but why don't we shift gears a bit? We have lots of advice but how about any new people (or those who want to submit again for a future "reappearance") write 3 Marketing Tips for Indie Publishers, from your own experience.

When you email me would you please put "Indie Publishing" in the Subject line? kathleen at parlezmoipress dot com. If you are sending a second submission please mention that.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Donna Burgess is today's indie author: http://networkedblogs.com/ejuZs

Pass it on please!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Keryl Raist is our featured author today: http://parlezmoiblog.blogspot.com/2011/02/forfrom-indie-authors-keryl-raist.html

The For/From series was written about on Good Morning Gloucester yesterday. It is a local blog but has thousands of subscribers! http://goodmorninggloucester.wordpress.com/2011/02/15/kat-valentines-local-author-publishing-series/


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Kathleen Valentine said:


> This is kind of exciting! I got an email from Dan Poynter of ParaPublishing who publishes Publishing Poynters, an email that goes out to ninety bazillion people every week. He saw my blog and asked if he could use some of the blogs to go out in his newsletter! The more people that read the blog, the more exposure we all get. Who knows?


Oh wow! That's terrific! Best of luck with it.


----------



## edwardgtalbot (Apr 28, 2010)

Awesome, Kathleen. Just sent my submission on the topic: "3 Marketing Tips for Indie Publishers"

thanks!


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Kathleen Valentine said:


> This is kind of exciting! I got an email from Dan Poynter of ParaPublishing who publishes Publishing Poynters, an email that goes out to ninety bazillion people every week. He saw my blog and asked if he could use some of the blogs to go out in his newsletter! The more people that read the blog, the more exposure we all get. Who knows?
> 
> I'm still willing to take new submissions but why don't we shift gears a bit? We have lots of advice but how about any new people (or those who want to submit again for a future "reappearance") write 3 Marketing Tips for Indie Publishers, from your own experience.
> 
> When you email me would you please put "Indie Publishing" in the Subject line? kathleen at parlezmoipress dot com. If you are sending a second submission please mention that.


Fantastic, Kathleen! That's great exposure.

I've just sent you my 3 marketing tips. Thanks for this opportunity.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. I'll keep on posting them!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

My Advice for Indie Authors series continue with Christopher Truscott: http://parlezmoiblog.blogspot.com/2011/02/forfrom-indie-authors-christopher.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

My Advice for Indie Authors series continues with Alain Gomez: http://networkedblogs.com/ex2Ew

Yesterday author Anne Rice talked about this series on her Facebook page and posted a link. The blog got HUNDREDS of hits from her post. She wrote:
_"Here's a link to her very impressive blog. She's talking about self publishing. Should be of interest to all of us. It is quite a wonderful site, and there is some invaluable info here offered to authors who are contemplating going independent. Kathleen's posts on other topics on our page here are always excellent, substantive and responsible and enlightening."_


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Ahh... if only my mere name had the power to create hundreds of clicks.  Someday!

Thanks so much, Kathleen.  Your blog looks great and my sales have definitely increased today.


----------



## Cheryl Shireman (Feb 11, 2011)

Would love to do this. Fun!

Will be sending you the requested information this week!

Thanks for the opportunity!

Great idea!


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Kathleen, I just noticed your post. What a great idea. I'll send you something. Thank you!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

BarbaraSilkstone said:


> Kathleen, I just noticed your post. What a great idea. I'll send you something. Thank you!


Looking forward to it.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Cruising right along with the For/From Indie Authors Series we have Tammie Clarke Gibbs today: http://parlezmoiblog.blogspot.com/2011/02/forfrom-indie-authors-tammie-clarke.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Jason W. Chan is the Indie Author of the Day on my blog today: http://networkedblogs.com/f1LgM

I've gotten LOTS of submissions and will keep posting 2 or 3 a week until I use them all. Thank you.


----------



## edwardgtalbot (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for doing this, Kathleen!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

You are welcome. Hope it helps all of us!


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks for the offer! I'll send you some stuff soon and start following your blog now.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks, Craig.

Today's Indie Author is Lindsay Buroker: http://parlezmoiblog.blogspot.com/2011/03/forfrom-indie-authors-lindsay-buroker.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

For/From Indie Authors: Sibelle Hodge


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

For/From Indie Authors: Jennifer Hudock


----------



## Linda Ash (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi Kathleen!

I saw on your blog that you're a knitter and an Etsian as well as a writer. Me, too! Just wanted to say hi   Oh, and you seem to like mermaids - with me, it's selkies, they've slipped in to two of my books  .


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Linda Ash said:


> I saw on your blog that you're a knitter and an Etsian as well as a writer. Me, too! Just wanted to say hi  Oh, and you seem to like mermaids - with me, it's selkies, they've slipped in to two of my books .


Yes, I am a knitter. My Etsy experiment has been a bit of a failure so far but I haven't spent much time on it. As for the mermaid thing -- it was an accident but has turned into good marketing. It all started because of a bar named the Mermaid Tavern. It's been downhill since....

Speaking of selkies, have you ever read "The Nature of Water and Air" by Regina McBride? I bet you would love it.


----------



## Linda Ash (Jul 13, 2010)

Kathleen Valentine said:


> Speaking of selkies, have you ever read "The Nature of Water and Air" by Regina McBride? I bet you would love it.


Ooh, I'm off to put it on my hold list at the library...


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

modwitch said:


> I'm not that coordinated!


That's why I love audio books...


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

Kathleen Valentine said:


> I have a series going on my blog about indie publishing that has gotten a lot of attention and it gave me an idea. I would like to make an offer to my fellow indie authors to promote their books on my blog, _Parlez-Moi Blog_. I've been blogging for over 5 years, am syndicated all over the place, and have been the featured blog on web sites including The New York Times, the Houston Chronicle, the Boston Globe, and Slate. I was on USA Today last week.
> 
> What I am offering is: Your post, with up to 3 images (under 300px wide, please) and up to 5 links, will be the blog of the day one day, and then copied to a separate tab called _For Indie Authors/From Indie Authors_, permanently.
> 
> ...


I'm in. I'll visit your web and contribute real soon. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Linda Ash (Jul 13, 2010)

modwitch said:


> Another etsy knitter here. Put one in my book, too . It's amazing how many knitters have kindles - a couple of mine knit while they read. I'm not that coordinated!


I have a nook. I was just listening to an audio book on my nook last night while spinning (I spin, too. The Rumplestiltskin kind, not the exercise kind). Do kindles do audio?


----------



## xtine (Feb 17, 2011)

OMG not only do I want to do this, but I love your blog! Get outta here. A pleasure to follow....


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

Kathleen Valentine said:


> Today's Indie Author is Lindsay Buroker: http://parlezmoiblog.blogspot.com/2011/03/forfrom-indie-authors-lindsay-buroker.html


Thanks for publishing this, Kathleen!


----------



## nicholaslasalla (Mar 5, 2011)

I sent my information to you, the pics and links and my advice.  Thank you very much and I look forward to hearing from you soon!


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks for the opportunity Kathleen! I've sent you my info.


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

Kathleen, thanks so much for this. How kind! I really appreciate it. I sent you an email.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone... I've gotten a lot of responses but I'll keep posting 2 or 3 a week until everyone has a chance.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm continuing my indie author series. Today's author is Lexie Revellian. http://parlezmoiblog.blogspot.com/2011/03/forfrom-indie-authors-lexie-revellian.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

For/From Indie Authors: Helen Smith


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Kathleen Valentine said:


> Speaking of selkies, have you ever read "The Nature of Water and Air" by Regina McBride? I bet you would love it.


Speaking of selkies, they seem to be EVERYWHERE. I judge a lot of unpublished romance writer contests, and in the past year, I've read 7 different selkie stories. In fact, three of them included the trope of the American woman who is escaping an abusive husband/boyfriend and runs off to Ireland or Scotland.

I'd never even heard of a selkie until this run on the contest circuit. Now I can't escape them.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Amanda Brice said:


> In fact, three of them included the trope of the American woman who is escaping an abusive husband/boyfriend and runs off to .....


That seems to be an extremely popular trope these days -- it combines romance with miz-lit. I will hold my tongue now.....


----------



## Morgan Gallagher (Feb 13, 2011)

Amanda Brice said:


> In fact, three of them included the trope of the American woman who is escaping an abusive husband/boyfriend and runs off to Ireland or Scotland.


Considering the appalling rates of domestic violence in both countries, that seems a little bit out of whack.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Morgan Gallagher said:


> Considering the appalling rates of domestic violence in both countries, that seems a little bit out of whack.


Morgan, Morgan, Morgan, when it comes to romance reality is not relevant.


----------



## Morgan Gallagher (Feb 13, 2011)

Kathleen Valentine said:


> Morgan, Morgan, Morgan, when it comes to romance reality is not relevant.


I'm just never gonna get it, am I? Even my Mills & Boon fantasies, had to be the quite realistic, somewhat gritty feminist ones. Emma Darcy was the writer I loved best, in M&B. Darkness in Mill & Boon!

Ah well. Each to her own...


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Samantha Fury is my Indie Author of the day today: For/From Indie Authors: Samantha Fury


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

K.C. May is the featured Indie Author today: For/From Indie Authors: K.C. May


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Kate Harper is my guest blogger today: For/From Indie Authors: Kate Harper


----------



## Cheryl Shireman (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks so much, Kathleen!

I will be sending the info this week.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Morgan Gallagher said:


> Considering the appalling rates of domestic violence in both countries, that seems a little bit out of whack.


That's an interesting remark. I wonder what statistics you have indicating that the domestic violence in Scotland is worse than it is in the US.


----------



## Ian Fraser (Mar 8, 2011)

according to my reading of the stats around, the USA is the leader in domestic violence. 
See Frederick Wiseman's excellent documentary on the subject 'Domestic Violence.' 
Some stats: http://www.now.org/issues/violence/stats.html
I think people trying to suggest Scotland is a place of wife beaters, smacks of innate racism - like suggesting Ireland is full of drunks.


----------



## Cheryl Shireman (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Kathleen.

Just wanted to let you know that I sent you an email with all information requested.

Thanks again for the terrific opportunity!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks, Cheryl, I got it. I've got a lot of them but I keep posting 2-3 a week.


----------



## Mary Pat Hyland (Feb 14, 2011)

I just sent you my info and advice, too. Thanks for the opportunity, Kathleen!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

What a great idea!

I was wondering if I would be eligible? the thing is...I'm looking to post a piece of flash fiction on a blog every day for 30 days. would you be willing to have a flash instead of a guest post? I'm still looking for about a dozen blogs


here's the brief from my blog. let me know if i'm way out of line...
I’m planning a blog streak! The concept is like a blog tour except with flash fiction. Basically, I plan to host a piece of my flash fiction for one day on a host blog (thank you kind souls for providing space). I’m asking each host to post a link to the next blog for the next day so that traffic can move forward. At the end, I’ll post every blog link for a week so folks can catch up on what they missed.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

theapatra said:


> What a great idea!
> 
> I was wondering if I would be eligible? the thing is...I'm looking to post a piece of flash fiction on a blog every day for 30 days. would you be willing to have a flash instead of a guest post? I'm still looking for about a dozen blogs
> 
> ...


I'm not entirely certain what "flash fiction" is? How does one evaluate the quality of it?


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Kathleen Valentine said:


> I'm not entirely certain what "flash fiction" is? How does one evaluate the quality of it?





Kathleen Valentine said:


> I'm not entirely certain what "flash fiction" is? How does one evaluate the quality of it?


it's ok, Kathleen. Just thought I'd check since I'm working on the lineup. I'd love to guest though, if you still have room.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

theapatra said:


> it's ok, Kathleen. Just thought I'd check since I'm working on the lineup. I'd love to guest though, if you still have room.


I confess to being baffled by this "flash fiction" thing. Any enlightenment will help.

I am still accepting submissions - please follow the requirements I posted and send away.

Thanks.


----------



## Morgan Gallagher (Feb 13, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> That's an interesting remark. I wonder what statistics you have indicating that the domestic violence in Scotland is worse than it is in the US.


As I never stated any such thing, there is no need to provide such.

I stated that given the appalling rates of domestic violence in Ireland and Scotland, I'd wonder about why people would see them as a refuge. I can only be responsible for what I state, not what is read into that.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Larry Enright is my Indie Author of the day today on my blog: For/From Indie Authors: Larry Enright


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Joseph Robert Lewis is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: Joseph Robert Lewis


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Kathy Carmichael is my Indie Author of the Day today: For'From Indie Authors: Kathy Carmichael


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Kathleen Valentine said:


> I confess to being baffled by this "flash fiction" thing. Any enlightenment will help.
> 
> I am still accepting submissions - please follow the requirements I posted and send away.
> 
> Thanks.


Flash fiction is very short fiction, anywhere from 250 to 750 words. Some even include 1000 words in the category. Sometimes there are writing prompts, sometimes not. It is a great challenge, especially for novelists, to write an entire story in so few words. It's also a good writing exercise regarding superfluous words.

I have "Flash Fiction Fridays" on my blog every week, which features writers of all genres contributing 500 words or less on how they interpret monthly themes. The link is in my signature if you would like to check it out.

Hope that helps clear it up a bit for you, Kathleen. It is good of you to feature indies on your blog, BTW. Very nice.

Karen


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Kathleen Valentine said:


> Kathy Carmichael is my Indie Author of the Day today: For'From Indie Authors: Kathy Carmichael


Sorry I didn't post here before now, Kathleen! Want you to know I appreciate being on your blog! Thanks so much!


----------



## Todd Russell (Mar 27, 2011)

Kathleen - What folks are calling "Flash Fiction" these days I've heard for years referred to as "short short" stories. Did some googling and it seems Wikipedia has collected a bunch of other names:



> Other names for flash fiction include sudden fiction, microfiction, micro-story, short short, postcard fiction, prosetry and short short story, though distinctions are sometimes drawn between some of these terms; for example, sometimes one-thousand words is considered the cut-off between "flash fiction" and the slightly longer "sudden fiction".


I haven't heard "prosetry", "microfiction" or "micro-story." And "sudden fiction" is new to me as well. Man, I love the web!


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

Kathleen, I would love to be a guest on your blog. What a nice invitation! I'll send you an email.

Thanks so much,
T.K.


----------



## stepartdesigns (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Kathleen,

I would like to participate.  I sent my information to you via email.  thanks

Katrina


----------



## jesscscott (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Kathleen,

Thanks for the opportunity--I'd like to participate!

I'll contact via email 

Jess.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for explanations of Flash Fiction -- I'll have to try it sometime.

My Indie Author of the day today is Phillip Duck: For/From Indie Authors: Phillip Thomas Duck


----------



## horsewisevt (Apr 2, 2011)

following the blog.  looks like a useful resource- so thanks on this score.

advice suggestions and other info en route.

this has been a great resource and forum. thanks to all!

Teri


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks, Teri!

My indie author of the day is Judi Coltman: For/From Indie Authors: Judi Coltman


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Edward G. Talbot is my Indie Author of the Day: For/from Indie Authors: Edward G. Talbot


----------



## edwardgtalbot (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks, Kathleen!  I appreciate the opportunity.  I be singing it to the world today


----------



## marshacanham (Jul 30, 2010)

A wonderful offer, Kathleen...I'll be emailing shortly *s*


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Today is a busy day on the blog! My article on Hemingway yesterday is getting a lot of attention so let's hope they stick around and read more.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Yesterday my blog post about Morgan Gallagher's new book got picked up by USA Today for their web site. Hope it did some good for her.

Sarah Woodbury is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: Sarah Woodbury


----------



## Morgan Gallagher (Feb 13, 2011)

Kathleen Valentine said:


> Yesterday my blog post about Morgan Gallagher's new book got picked up by USA Today for their web site. Hope it did some good for her.


It certainly made breathing difficult for a few moments, when the Google Alert came through!  Thank you again.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Jack Wallen is my indie author of the day today: For/From Indie Authors: Jack Wallen


----------



## Kimberly Spencer (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi Kathleen. Thank you so much for this opportunity. I followed you and just sent you an email.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

kimberly84 said:


> Hi Kathleen. Thank you so much for this opportunity. I followed you and just sent you an email.


Got it, Kimberly. I have a lot of them but I'm posting 2-3 a week so will let you know when yours is live.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello there,
I already follow your blog and would love to have my books promoted on it.
I will email you the required information asap. Thank you for this offer.
   

http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

C.J. Archer is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: C.J. Archer


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Beth Orsoff is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: Beth Orsoff


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Kathleen,

Are you still accepting submissions?

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

KarenW.B. said:


> Are you still accepting submissions?


I have a lot of submissions so new ones won't appear until July or August but you are welcome to send them.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Kathleen Valentine said:


> I have a lot of submissions so new ones won't appear until July or August but you are welcome to send them.


Great. Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Jeanne Tomlin is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: Jeanne Tomlin


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

My Indie Author of the Day is Joel Arnold: For/From Indie Authors: Joel Arnold


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Katie Salidas is the featured author on my blog today: For/From Indie Authors: Katie Salidas


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Stacy Juba is my Indie Author of the Day on my blog: For/From Indie Authors: Stacy Juba


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Dee Ernest is my Indie Author of the day today: For/From Indie Authors: Dee Ernst


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Maurice Alvarez is my Indie Author of the Day: For/From Indie Authors: Maurice Alvarez & Ande Li


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Sam Havens is my Indie Author of the day today: For/From Indie Authors: Sam Havens


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Craig Davis is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: Craig Davis

I have been copying the posts to an individual page but, since we now have over 30 authors listed, with at least that many yet to go, the page was getting too cumbersome. So I am in the process of just listing your names with a link to the individual blog page on which your post appears. I haven't had time to add the links but will soon. Thanks for all the great submissions.


----------



## bjm (Mar 9, 2011)

Enjoyed your Blog today. Good movies!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Sean Bridges is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: Sean Bridges


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

bjm said:


> Enjoyed your Blog today. Good movies!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Alexis Leno is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: Alexis Leno


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Christine Rice is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: Christine Rice


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Nicholas LaSalle is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: Nicholas LaSalle


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Michelle Muto my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: Michelle Muto


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Marsha Canham is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: Marsha Canham

*Please note:* _If you are sending submissions for this series PLEASE make sure you proof your information before you send it! I just don't have time to proof for you and I won't put badly proofed stuff on my blog. I've eliminated several submissions because they were loaded with typos, no punctuation, all lower case, etc. Please double-check before you send -- I don't want to promote writers who are too careless to check their work._

Thank you.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I like the blog design. Is there somewhere we can submit to be considered?


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Patty Jansen said:


> I like the blog design. Is there somewhere we can submit to be considered?


Patty, read the first post in this thread.


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

It's great when authors help each other out this way. 

I'll have to see if I can come up with better advice than, "Find someone who's better at this than me to ask."


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

anne_holly said:


> It's great when authors help each other out this way.


I love doing this series and I'm very happy when the authors reciprocate by Tweeting, Facebooking, blogging, etc. their pages. The pages I create are a permanent part of the blog and are indexed on a separate page of its own.

But I do prefer that authors submit quality content. The way I see it is any time we promote our books, we show potential readers a sample of what they may expect from us.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks, Kathleen.  This is great.  Sent my info to your e-mail and joined your blog.

Consuelo


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Cheryl Shireman is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: Cheryl Shireman


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

MaryPat Hyland is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: MaryPat Hyland


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Jess C. Scott is my Indie Author of the Day today:  For/From Indie Authors: Jess C. Scott


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

K.P. Williams is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: K.P. Williams


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Gayle Carline is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: Gayle Carline


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Ted Krever is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: Ted Krever


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Tessa Stokes is my Indie Author of the Day today on my blog: For/From Indie Authors: Tessa Stokes

I got behind on posting these last week because I was launching a new book but am back on track now. Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Kimberly Spencer is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: Kimberly Spencer


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

David Gaughran is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: David Gaughran


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

C.M. Barrett is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/from Indie Authors: C.M. Barrett


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Rob Cornell my Indie Author of the Day of the day on my blog:  For/From Indie Authors: Rob Cornell


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Bradley J. Milton is my Indie Author of the Day on my blog: For/From Indie Authors: Bradley J. Milton


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Ty Hutchinson is my Indie Author of the Day today on my blog: For/From Indie Authors: Ty Hutchinson


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Consuelo Saah Baehr is my indie author of the day today: For/From Indie Authors: Consuelo Saah Baehr

For those sending emails asking how to be featured on my blog, please see the first post in this thread. I ask that you follow those directions and submit your information proofed and ready to be used. Submissions that have not been proofed are discarded.

Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Aliya Anjum is my Indie Author of the Day on my blog: For/From Indie Authors: Aliya Anjum

I only have a few more of these to post so I am planning on starting a new series in a couple weeks. Please do not send any more submissions on this topic -- I will announce the new one as soon as I decide what to do it about. Thanks.


----------

